# Need Website/ECommerce Choices



## jenscenes (Feb 4, 2015)

I am just starting my screen printing business, and I do not have a website yet. I need a simple, easy to understand, website option that includes custom pricing quotes and the ability for my customers to upload their own logos. I will be doing mostly custom designs so I am not sure the option for my customers to design their own shirts is necessary. I also would like the option for my customers to pay online. I have looked at Deco Network, Shirt Tools and Ink Soft. I was hoping for something a little less expensive. I have also looked at Woocommerce and I am not sure, is that a website builder?? Any suggestions?


----------



## Evilspock (Mar 11, 2014)

Woocommerce is a ecommerce plugin for WordPress. A very easy to use content management system or CMS. There are plugins to take file uploads online and a million other things. If you simply want to take payments then Paypal is the easiest thing to integrate on a website.
Search for wordpress hosting. If that is over your head then look at Godaddy, Wix and Squarespace.

All the best!


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

jenscenes said:


> I am just starting my screen printing business, and I do not have a website yet. I need a simple, easy to understand, website option that includes custom pricing quotes and the ability for my customers to upload their own logos. I will be doing mostly custom designs so I am not sure the option for my customers to design their own shirts is necessary. I also would like the option for my customers to pay online. I have looked at Deco Network, Shirt Tools and Ink Soft. I was hoping for something a little less expensive. I have also looked at Woocommerce and I am not sure, is that a website builder?? Any suggestions?


There are many plugins which can complete your purpose, in this forum, if you will search, you will find few threads, i am also trying to make my website, but no idea how to make


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

You can also check WIX.COM, SQUARESPACE.COM


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been working on a site for the past week or two. I've looked into how to do it for years but never got anywhere. Finally I just jumped in. I signed up with bluehost. Its only $5 a month. Installed wordpress and woocommerce and I've just been following these videos. I think its enough to get started and learn the basics then from there make it how you really want it. Once you get started its really not that bad. These always seem way harder than they really are.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SU5BdUDP4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcjlaXclC8Q


----------



## superapparel (Aug 8, 2015)

Ecommerce stores are always helpful. I would highly suggest you get one made. There are also many branding agencies that can provide you with ecommerce websites in an economical price. If you want, i can refer you to the ones that made mine.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Is there any easy way to build website, i also do not have website


----------



## superapparel (Aug 8, 2015)

Try wix if you need a website builder


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

superapparel said:


> Try wix if you need a website builder


I need to showcase only vector and digitizing designs, so is that free


----------



## superapparel (Aug 8, 2015)

gnizitigid said:


> I need to showcase only vector and digitizing designs, so is that free


yes it is. But i would suggest getting a website made. It gives off a professional look. I had a website on wix and it didn't get me enough customers than that on my custom made website.


----------



## Ak Sharma (May 16, 2015)

If anyone here looking to build online custom clothing tshirt website then I would say Stitch(eCommerce software) would be perfect choice.


----------



## Andrew Craw (Jan 25, 2016)

I guess that the easiest way to build a website is to buy a customizable e-commerce theme with ready-made design and built in Magento, PrestaShop or OpenCart CMS...
Try to look here - templatemonster.com 
I've bought some themes there and quality was rather high.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

According to your specification your need can be easily full fill through e-commerce website


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

jenscenes said:


> I am just starting my screen printing business, and I do not have a website yet. I need a simple, easy to understand, website option that includes custom pricing quotes and the ability for my customers to upload their own logos. I will be doing mostly custom designs so I am not sure the option for my customers to design their own shirts is necessary. I also would like the option for my customers to pay online. I have looked at Deco Network, Shirt Tools and Ink Soft. I was hoping for something a little less expensive. I have also looked at Woocommerce and I am not sure, is that a website builder?? Any suggestions?


As per your rquirements Magento is best option for you because its much much much secure than any other framework. Also there are lots of magento advance product designer available which can help you to increase your business. 

So I strongly prefer magento for you.


----------



## allan373 (Nov 12, 2016)

gnizitigid said:


> Is there any easy way to build website, i also do not have website


I suggest you study basic html coding.This is the easiest way to build websites.


----------



## pixelgraffiti (Mar 16, 2017)

I personally like shopify. very easy to use.


----------

